# how to increase internet speed on a lan connection(cable)??



## beaditya (Nov 23, 2004)

hey people!!!

yesterday i got this cable internet at my place..........this sucks!!

i was told the speed was 32 kbps(i thought i wud get 12 kb atleast).........

now my service provider tells me that it it kbps(kilo BITS/sec)  .......my telephone line was really faster,i cant download anything.....its takes me hours for 4 or 5 mb!!!!

CAN ANYONE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED TO BOOST UP MY SPEED

PEOPLE WERE TALKIN IN THE FORUM ON THIS TOPIC...

PLZ HELP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theraven (Nov 23, 2004)

hes right
its kilo BITS per second
divide by 8 and u get the actual figure for ur downloads
thats 4kBps
u shouldve gone for a minimum of 64 kbps
atleast its a lil faster than dial up
btw just for ur information dialup is 56.6 kbps MAX ... tho u dun get above 52 kbps .. that too if ur luck
one more thing ... kbps is kilobits per second
and kBps is kilo bytes per second 
just for future reference 

what ur talkin abt is certain tweaks which help increasin performance by a slight margin ... say 2-5 % not more
u wont be able to get even dial up speeds. .. 
so for that matter i aint giving u the tweks either

all i can say is invest a lil more and get a 64kbps connection
and since ur new to this ... also ask him what ur download limit will be
ie. how many MB a month can u download ? or is it unlimited
there are various packages .. pick one that suits u


----------



## frostt (Nov 23, 2004)

looks like u got sify....

wll i wuld suggest checking up this link..maybe this will help
*forum.seo4india.com/index.php?showforum=21


----------



## beaditya (Nov 24, 2004)

thanx raven "n" frost ,i got an unlimited connection for 500 bucks/month......i can download all i wnt but i still cant!!


no frost i'm not on sify.........this network is called "lisp"......even this sucks too........


----------

